# Disclaimer and Reminder



## Matrix

There are opinions in this forum which are based on disinformation, conspiracies, and information from questionable sources. Please research the facts from reputable sites like the CDC before taking anyone's opinion as fact about COVID-19 or related vaccinations.


----------

